# To the Apple Tree!



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

The goats were getting sick of the barn/fenced in pasture, so I decided to take them out yesterday afternoon. They were thrilled! I didn't get any pictures of them jumping from they edge to the ground and back, but they were having so much fun, they just kept doing it!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

They look so happy


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That tree isn't going to know what hit it! Cute, happy goats.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy happy happy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, Happy goats


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Our goats love our crabapple tree (and I'm sure our other apple trees too!) They look so happy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Haha thanks everybody for the nice comments!!! Yes, the LOVE that tree!!! All the low branches don't have leaves on them!!!


----------

